# How to auto bypass on Intel network card

## jsteel

I have the Intel® PRO/1000 PT Quad Port Bypass Server Adapter. I dont know how to get the bypass working however, and this is the whole reason we bought the card. It works great as a standard network card so I know the drivers are working for it.

There is no manual for the card and the only information I can find is that you have to programmatically configure it for the bypass mode. The problem is that I dont know how to do this under gentoo or linux. I want it so that when the computer turns off the bypass mode is turned on. That is what this card was designed for.

Anyone know how to do this?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Any hint in the source code of the driver for that card?

----------

## jsteel

I started the machine see what driver it was using and it seems Gentoo cant see the card. I may be getting mixed up with OpenBSD which definately can see the card. I posted a similar query to misc@OpenBSD.org but got no responses.

So it looks like Ill have to port the driver over and then probably add in the part I want for bypassing.  :Sad: 

Here is my dmesg. Note that there is also an Intel 2 port nic and 2 onboard nics on this machine.

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@kagome) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Wed Apr 4 05:44:43 UTC 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000096800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000096800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000dfee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000dfee0000 - 00000000dfeea000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000dfeea000 - 00000000dff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000dff00000 - 00000000e0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000120000000 (usable)

Warning only 4GB will be used.

Use a PAE enabled kernel.

3200MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f6100

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 1048576) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->  1048576

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->  1048576

On node 0 totalpages: 1048576

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 6400 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 812800 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f60c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0xdfee3b38

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL           0x06040000 PTL  0x00000003) @ 0xdfee9ea4

ACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0xdfee9f18

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD  	 APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0xdfee9f54

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0xdfee9fd8

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050228) @ 0xdfee3b70

ACPI: DSDT (v001  INTEL GLENWOOD 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

Processor #2 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

Processor #3 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at e1000000 (gap: e0000000:10000000)

Detected 2394.167 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 1040384

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0549000 soft=c0529000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 3623604k/4194304k available (3162k kernel code, 44084k reserved, 816k data, 236k init, 2751360k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe17000 - 0xfffff000   (1952 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04e9000 - 0xc0524000   ( 236 kB)

      .data : 0xc0416882 - 0xc04e2894   ( 816 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0416882   (3162 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4790.80 BogoMIPS (lpj=23954049)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c054a000 soft=c052a000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4788.14 BogoMIPS (lpj=23940714)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 2/2 eip 3000

CPU 2 irqstacks, hard=c054b000 soft=c052b000

Initializing CPU#2

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4788.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=23940687)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#2.

CPU2: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 3/3 eip 3000

CPU 3 irqstacks, hard=c054c000 soft=c052c000

Initializing CPU#3

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4788.14 BogoMIPS (lpj=23940723)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#3.

CPU3: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

Total of 4 processors activated (19155.23 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 4 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 4 CPUs

migration_cost=21,3454

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 5327k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:12:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.DEV1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.DEV3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP6._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 10 11 14 15) *7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 10 11 14 15) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 *10 11 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e0200000-e03fffff

  PREFETCH window: e1000000-e10fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:07:01.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: e0500000-e05fffff

  PREFETCH window: e1100000-e11fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:07:08.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:0b:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:0b:02.0

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: e0700000-e07fffff

  PREFETCH window: e1200000-e12fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:0b:03.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: e0800000-e08fffff

  PREFETCH window: e1300000-e13fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:0a:00.0

  IO window: 5000-6fff

  MEM window: e0700000-e08fffff

  PREFETCH window: e1200000-e13fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:07:09.0

  IO window: 5000-6fff

  MEM window: e0600000-e08fffff

  PREFETCH window: e1200000-e13fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:06:00.0

  IO window: 4000-6fff

  MEM window: e0500000-e08fffff

  PREFETCH window: e1100000-e13fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: 4000-6fff

  MEM window: e0400000-e08fffff

  PREFETCH window: e1100000-e13fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: e0900000-e09fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: e0a00000-e0afffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: e0b00000-e0bfffff

  PREFETCH window: e8000000-efffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:01.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:08.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:08.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:09.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:09.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0a:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0a:00.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0b:01.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0b:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0b:02.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0b:02.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0b:03.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0b:03.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1212069959.770:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

DLM (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:04) installed

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:31) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:45) installed

Lock_DLM (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:42) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:06:00.0:pcie10]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:07:01.0:pcie20]

Allocate Port Service[0000:07:01.0:pcie22]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:08.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:07:08.0:pcie20]

Allocate Port Service[0000:07:08.0:pcie22]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:09.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:07:09.0:pcie20]

Allocate Port Service[0000:07:09.0:pcie22]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0a:00.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:0a:00.0:pcie10]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0b:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:0b:01.0:pcie20]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0b:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:0b:02.0:pcie20]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0b:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:0b:03.0:pcie20]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 3072k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:53f0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5484, set palette = c00c54d0

vesafb: pmi: ports = 9010 9016 9054 9038 903c 905c 9000 9004 90b0 90b2 90b4 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH7: chipset revision 1

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x30a0-0x30a7, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x30a8-0x30af, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: MATSHITADVD-ROM SR-8178, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xe0000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00003000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00003020

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00003040

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00003060

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl RAID mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8BD0500 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 210

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8BD0580 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 210

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8BD0600 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 210

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8BD0680 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 210

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:08:00.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:08:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:32-bit) 00:15:17:6d:51:e2

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:00.1[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:08:00.1 to 64

e1000: 0000:08:00.1: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:32-bit) 00:15:17:6d:51:e3

e1000: eth1: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:10:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:10:00.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:10:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:32-bit) 00:30:48:93:79:26

e1000: eth2: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:11:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:11:00.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:11:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:32-bit) 00:30:48:93:79:27

e1000: eth3: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Adaptec aacraid driver (1.1-5[2409]-mh2)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

AAC0: kernel 5.2-0[19905] 

AAC0: monitor 5.2-0[19905]

AAC0: bios 5.2-0[19905]

AAC0: Non-DASD support enabled.

scsi4 : aacraid

scsi 4:0:1:0: Direct-Access     AOC-USA   Volume          V1.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

SCSI device sda: 976463872 512-byte hdwr sectors (499950 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 976463872 512-byte hdwr sectors (499950 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 4:0:1:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

scsi 4:1:4:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000ABYS-0 1C01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 4:3:0:0: Direct-Access                                    PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 4:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 4:1:4:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi 4:3:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

e1000: eth2: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

e1000: eth2: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

e1000: eth3: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

Bridge firewalling registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

eth3: no IPv6 routers present

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

emerge --info?

----------

## octanez

does lspci list it?

----------

## jsteel

Heres my lspci and emerge --info

The two port Intel card as well as the 4 port bypass card are both PCI-E.

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 Memory Controller Hub (rev c0)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 PCI Express Root Port (rev c0)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82975X/3010 PCI Express Root Port (rev c0)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA RAID Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 RAID bus controller: Adaptec AAC-RAID (rev 09)

06:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Unknown device 8533 (rev aa)

07:01.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Unknown device 8533 (rev aa)

07:08.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Unknown device 8533 (rev aa)

07:09.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Unknown device 8533 (rev aa)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82571EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

08:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82571EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

0a:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8516  Versatile PCI Express Switch (rev ba)

0b:01.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8516  Versatile PCI Express Switch (rev ba)

0b:02.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8516  Versatile PCI Express Switch (rev ba)

0b:03.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8516  Versatile PCI Express Switch (rev ba)

0d:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82571EB PRO/1000 AT Quad Port Bypass Adapter (rev 06)

0d:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82571EB PRO/1000 AT Quad Port Bypass Adapter (rev 06)

0e:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82571EB PRO/1000 AT Quad Port Bypass Adapter (rev 06)

0e:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82571EB PRO/1000 AT Quad Port Bypass Adapter (rev 06)

10:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 03)

11:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

12:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)

#emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Mar 2008 03:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://192.168.66.20/"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.111.138/portage"

USE="acl berkdb cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## octanez

Based on what intel says here and here, it is supported by the e1000 drver, but the only "extra" functions supplied are I/O Acceleration, Native VLANs, Channel Bonding (teaming), and SNMP. No mention of Bypass working with the linux driver at all.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Why are you using a i686 installation on a Intel Quad core CPU?

Correct installation whould be "amd64" with

CPPFLAGS="-Wall"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=nocona -march=nocona"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

----------

## Cyker

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Why are you using a i686 installation on a Intel Quad core CPU?
> 
> Correct installation whould be "amd64" with
> 
> CPPFLAGS="-Wall"
> ...

 

Unnecessary unless he wanted to run in 64-bit mode, which he apparently doesn't.

The other optimisations are also not strictly necessary.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Quote:*   

> Unnecessary unless he wanted to run in 64-bit mode, which he apparently doesn't. 

 

But recommended.

----------

## Cyker

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Unnecessary unless he wanted to run in 64-bit mode, which he apparently doesn't.  
> 
> But recommended.

 

Only if you want unnecessary problems  :Wink: 

(But this is the wrong place for such a discussion...! EOF!)

----------

